# Endlich  Deutschland rechnet in der Spitzenklasse.



## Casemodding_Maker (13. September 2009)

Endlich Deutschland rechnet in der Spitzenklasse.
Hier der Link: PM - Wissensnews - Deutschland rechnet in der Spitzenklasse


----------



## heartcell (13. September 2009)

na dann ein jippy ei ho^^
wir aber auch zeit das wir ganz oben mit spielen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (13. September 2009)

Jetzt müssten nur noch unsere Schüler in der Spitzenklasse mitrechnen...


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (13. September 2009)

Wenn ich auch so rechnen könnt hätt ich meine matheabiprüfung längst geschrieben xDDDD


----------



## Dorni (13. September 2009)

Was sitzen da an Prozessoren drin? Doch wohl nicht nur die quad-cores von Intel?!


----------



## Icejester (13. September 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Jetzt müssten nur noch unsere Schüler in der Spitzenklasse mitrechnen...



Wofür denn? Dafür gibt's doch jetzt den Computer!


----------



## Bucklew (13. September 2009)

Dorni schrieb:


> Was sitzen da an Prozessoren drin? Doch wohl nicht nur die quad-cores von Intel?!


"Mit 65.536 auf 850 MHz getakteten Power-PC-450-Kernen und 32 Terabyte Hauptspeicher – jeder der 16.384 Knoten enthält einen Quad-Core-Prozessor sowie zwei Gigabyte RAM – in 16 Schränken soll der Rechner eine Spitzenleistung von 222,8 TFLOPS (Rpeak) erbringen.
[...]
Eine verbesserte Version von Jugene, bei der die Anzahl der Prozessoren von 65.536 auf 294.912 erhöht wurde und damit eine Spitzenleistung von 1 Petaflops erreicht wird, wurde am 26. Mai 2009 eingeweiht."

JUGENE ? Wikipedia


----------



## Dorni (14. September 2009)

Danke, hätte mich gewundert wennda nur Intel Cpus drin stecken. Ich weiß gar nicht was für Kerne bei den Crays verwendet werden, aber da die meisten Supercomputer mit IBM aufgestellt werden finden sich ansonsten meist Kerne auf der PowerPc Architektur. Bei dem Roadrunner sind es glaube ich Cells + Amd Quadcores.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. September 2009)

Cray verbaut afaik nur noch Opterons, IBM halt Hausmarke.
Juropa scheint, trotz des Misch-Ansatzes, nur Intel-basierte Nodes zu verwenden. (der Teil, der von Bull kommt, auf alle Fälle. Suns Constellation wäre auch mit AMD oder hauseigenen Sparc-CPUs erhältlich, aber eben auch mit Xeon)


----------

